# Rams attaching eggs on Swords?



## dragon1977 (Jun 25, 2010)

So i have a pair of electric blue rams that layed eggs on the side of an amazon sword leaf yesterday. Parents are guarding well taking turns to eat. I thought they spawned on flat rocks on the substrate?? Ive had angels and discus do this but never rams?? Anyone else have any experiences like this. Ill add a pick of this in a few hours when the lights go on.


----------



## Tropicana (Feb 15, 2009)

Yeah this is pretty normal. If the location is right then why not. they usually just spawn on a flat surface, not necessarily stones always. Driftwood and plants are always accepted too.

Congratulations on your spawn. If in a community aquarium its unlikely for any fry to survive.


----------



## Will (Jul 24, 2008)

If you're going to raise the babies artificially, then having the eggs laid on a plant leaf is really quite useful as you can snip it off and use a food clamp to secure it in a fry tank with a sponge filter and something with antifungal properties.


----------

